# Comedies on blu-ray



## turtle101 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi does anybody have any good recommendations for good comedies on blu-ray to add to the collection! I have a few already but looking for some good ones that I haven't seen.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I personally like 'Paul' quite a bit and I also found movies like 'The Other Guys' and 'Hot Fuzz' to be extremely enjoyable on Bluray as the action scenes really shine!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hott Fuzz has great sound.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a small list.



Office Space
Clerks
The 40 year old virgin
Pineapple Express
Wedding Crashers


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are there any particular type comedies you are looking for?

I am not much on comedies, but do have a few older favorites like *O Brother, Where Art Thou?*, *Trading Places* and *Forrest Gump*.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't wait for "Oh Brother Where Art Thou" on the 13th!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The funniest movie i've seen on blu ray lately, was Boondock Saints II :rofl2:


----------



## turtle101 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I already have Paul I really enjoyed that, the only one I haven't watched from that list was clerks so I'll have to check that out, I love the Apatow comedies and anything with Jason Bateman is great!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been watching 'Tucker and Dale VS Evil' this weekend on the AppleTV and can't wait for that one to hit Blu-Ray in November! Hilarious!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

turtle101 said:


> Well I already have Paul I really enjoyed that, the only one I haven't watched from that list was clerks so I'll have to check that out, I love the Apatow comedies and anything with Jason Bateman is great!


I don't know if it's on Blu Ray but I like Clerks II The opening sequence is great.

Again, I don't know if these are on Blu Ray yet. Any of the Coen Brothers are great. Burn after Reading, No Country for Old Men and of course Fargo.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## turtle101 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi yea i'm a big coen brothers fan the only one I haven't seen is A serious man is that a good one?


----------

